# What was your Stangest Shot???



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I suppose everybody who’s ever played golf has had a spectacular or totally crazy result shot. I was playing an executive par 3 with the wife. This course has a really weird layout, with the green of number 17, ten yards ahead and fifteen yards off to the right of the tee for number 18. They erected a screen fence across the back of the tee of 18 , which is supposed to protect you from errant shots from 17. Hole number 18 is 110 yard, sharp dogleg left that runs along a very deep ditch full of rocks and water. 
Well to get to my shot, I had just addressed the ball on 18 and started my back swing, when the guy on 17 lobbed one over the screen fence, landing right beside my tee. Well I jumped, my swing went left, the ball went left, and I watched in horror as it headed directly into the ditch. The strange part was the ball kept getting smaller and smaller, then bigger and bigger, and I finally realized it was head right back at me, head high. I ended up flat on my backside, and my next shot was 30 yards down the 17th fairway. What amazes me is how squarely I must have hit that rock to have it come back on the exact same line.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

That is good (and pretty scary I'd imagine) 

I don't have any good stories like that yet...


----------



## Zorba (Jan 5, 2007)

i guess i would have 2, but both of them would be from when i was 16 or 17 and playing on the mini par 3's around the place (60 to 70m holes)

first one i teed off and it hit a tree. without moving, i put my club down and caught the ball.

the other one would be when i hit the ball way over the green, it a tree in the out of bounds area, bounced back to about 15cm from the whole.

my favourite shot on that course however would be my mates, its a 60m hole and the tee is lower than the green and the green. you have the tee, then a hill that is about 5 feet high and at a 30 degree incline, then flat, then the green is on a little 1 foot high mound. he teed off and went along the ground, up the hill, down the fairway, up on to the green and into the hole for a hole in 1.

then 2 months later he got another hole in 1 on the same bloody hole, this time with a more conventional shot.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Several years ago, I hit what is still probably the longest drive of my life. There used to be an unpaved maintenance road/path along the left side of the 15th hole on my home course. It has since fallen into disuse, mostly grown over with grass now, and would no longer give the result I got from this shot. With no tailwind, I hit my old TaylorMade 8° Tour Driver (1988 or so version with small head and steel shaft). I pulled the shot just left of the FW, it hit on that hardpan maintenance road and just started to run... ending up about 10 yards short and 10 yards left of the green. This is a par 4 hole of some 420 yards, so the ball had to have stayed on that 6 foot wide path for some 130 yards to end up where it did. I hit some long drives with that club before retiring it, but that would qualify as both the longest and the most unusual.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I mentioned this in another post, a friend hit what he calls his 'Jesus' shot.

Where we were standing 5 yards infront of a pond, after the pond there is a little fairway leading to an uphill green. The pond is apporximately 30 / 40 yards across.

He hit his ball with enough spin that it skipped across the water, bouncing a 4 or 5 times, then running up the fairway towards the green. All this was called prior to the shot, I didnt think he had a hope of doing this, but he did.

As a beginner and a junior I have had the pleasure of making some real dumb ass mistakes. I supposed the one that sticks in my head doesnt even involve a golf ball.

As mentioned I was a junior so we are going back 14 years or so. The green in front of me on this par 4 was full with players putting out. It was torrential rain, only a stupid junior would play in this type of weather - honestly even the ducks went for cover. I'm standing behind my ball facing across the fairway making some practise swings trying to keep warm, when all of a sudden on the beginnings of my followthrough the club (5iron) came flying out of my hand, it soared through the air through some trees, heading for a little river. 

After 20 minutes of searching I never found that 5 iron again. Needless to say the people playing with me found this amusing.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I am sure that over 25 years of golf I have had many more, but this one comes to mind.
At the old 9 hole course I was a member at for years there was a train track down the right side of the 8th hole, a 312 yd Par 4. There was quite often some Car carriers sitting beside that hole. It was OB on the right side. Anyways I hit a big old banana ball one day and we watched it head towards the train cars. I walked back to my bag to get another ball to reload and I heard my partners laughing. My ball had hit the the top of the car carrier, took a wicked bounce left, over the trees and back into the edge of the fairway! :laugh: No need to reload now!  I actually birdied the hole from that tee shot.

Three shots I really remember well were all on Par 3's and all of them ended up in the HOLE!


----------



## golf4eva (Jan 8, 2007)

mine is in the summer. i woz taking my second shot on a par 5 with an oak tree in my way. i took my shot and the ball went straight into the trunk of the tree. it just dissapeared!!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

This really happened. The wife and I are playing a round at our favorite executive par 3 . We have always been very competitive when playing this course, I teed off on hole number 8 and between drop and roll had managed to get my ball about 6 feet from the pin. This did not sit well with the wife, (was up on her by 2 at this point). She was determined to at least match or beat that shot. She selected her trusty 9 iron, lined up and swung for the hills. So what’s so strange about all this…….
To the left, between the green on 8 and the tee on 9, the management placed one of those fiberglass port-o-potty’s. The port-o-potty sits surrounded on three side by a stand of evergreens to protect it from errant shots from 8. Behind the green on 8 there is one lone crab apple tree. Now remember I said the wife swung for the hills, well she hooked the shot left, right at the port-o-potty, and I’d have to say she got every bit of that shot. Well we yelled fore and waited for the bang, well the bang came, but then from out of the stand of evergreens comes the ball, it ricochets right, directly at the apple tree, hits a branch and comes ricocheting back onto the green , where it rolls to about 2 feet from the hole. Well there would have been no living with her, if I hadn’t noticed that her trusty 9 iron was in fact her trusty 6 iron. Oh yeah she also had to apologize to the lady who was in the port-o-potty….


----------



## MyGolfHQ (Jan 8, 2007)

Back in college, I was playing a course that had a relatively short par 4. I hit a great drive and was about 40 yards from the green. So, I take out my SW and proceed to blade it horribly. Luckily for me, there was a brick house (someone's home, not a maintenance shed or anything) that it hit nice and square. The ball proceeded to come back towards the green and ended up about 15 feet from the hole on the green.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Going back 30 years here... (I wonder if I can remember it long enough to finish typing the story...)

In short, it was probably the luckiest shot of my life. I had a great round going, 4 under on the front and even par to this point on the back. Seeing this shot, I was terrified that I had reached the point where I was going to blow the round all to hell and back, make a big number, (maybe a snowman in the Jamaican sunshine?), and just totally embarrass myself.

I laid 2 off to the side of a par 5 on Caymanas Golf & Country Club in Spanishtown, Jamaica. I had a very thin lie on hard packed ground, with about a 5' tall mound in front of me. It was the back of a bunker between me and the green, so if I hit the shot fat, I was going to wind up in a hard packed bunker.

I took out a pitching wedge, intending to hit a cut shot and just bladed the daylights out of it. It went 90 miles per hour for about 10 yards, no more than a foot off the ground, where it hit straight into the mound. It shot up in the air like a cue ball off a new billiards table, came down on the green past the bunker and rolled to within 2 feet of the pin. I made the putt for birdie.

I continued playing well otherwise and shot 66 that day, my best round in about 10 years since college at the time. Of course, playing the same course with the same clubs the next day, I shot something like 77.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

the strangest shot that i have ever seen was one of my mates. he was driving of the tee, and he hit is fairly sweetly (it seemed). the highest it went was probably about 2 foot off the ground. the part that made it funny/strange was that he literally came about 2 inches from mullering a squirell. that would have been a nasty lie lol. 

the funny thing is that every time that we play that hole we ALWAYS see a squirell.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Reading that reminds me of one... must be 20 years ago. I hit a 3W off the deck on a par 4 (tells you how well I was playing... the hole is usually an 8I to the green ). I hit it pretty thin and no more than 5 feet off the ground, but with enough spin to keep it just airborne for about 150 yards, and plenty of power behind it. As it came back to earth, it hit a killdeer (for those not familiar, it's a bird about the size of a robin) dead square. Just a puff of feathers and one dead bird.... made me a bit sick, as it was nesting season and I had likely just consigned a whole brood to die of starvation.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Was reading your last posting , and it reminded me of my last visit to Palm Coast, Florida. The wife has a girl friend down there and she asked us to come down for a week. Well her and her husband are avid golfers, so off to the links we went. The sixth hole was a par 4, dogleg left. When I say dogleg, think of a boomerang , from the tee it goes uphill to the center, then downhill from the center to the green. You cannot see the green from the tee. Our hosts suggested that we aim right to the top of the hill, as there was water on the left. Of course dumby here gets a hold of one, and it goes left up over the hill and out of sight. The couple got quite a laugh out of this, much to my anger. Well upon reaching the top of the hill I found out why they were so amused. There’s my ball, high and dry, lying beside a 3 ½ foot alligator, that did not look pleased. I suppose I should have paid more attention to a sign on the first tee, that said “The wildlife was here first, leave them alone”. Needless to say I took a drop several yards back and paid more attention to the advice my hosts were providing.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

:laugh:


Fourputt said:


> Reading that reminds me of one... must be 20 years ago. I hit a 3W off the deck on a par 4 (tells you how well I was playing... the hole is usually an 8I to the green ). I hit it pretty thin and no more than 5 feet off the ground, but with enough spin to keep it just airborne for about 150 yards, and plenty of power behind it. As it came back to earth, it hit a killdeer (for those not familiar, it's a bird about the size of a robin) dead square. Just a puff of feathers and one dead bird.... made me a bit sick, as it was nesting season and I had likely just consigned a whole brood to die of starvation.


HAHAHAHAHA, you could have looked around for the nest and adopted the young ones!

Your story reminds of this one, happened this year at my course.

There is a big Crane that resides at our course in the summer. Huge bird, flies around and gets the goldfish out of the ponds for snacks.

Anyways, 3 of us were playing a round one afternoon and the crane was sitting on the right side of the 5th fairway, a 428 yard par 4. He was perched around the 100 yard marker on the right edge of the fairway. The young guy I was playing with had 165 into the wind so he though a knockdown would be the right shot. He SKULLED IT and the ball was just screaming towards that big crane! WHAM the ball hits it on the back and down it goes! Wings spread out on the ground and it was making the most god awful screeching sound I have ever heard in my 50 years of living.
It laid there screeching for a minute or two while we walked towards it. I said "My God JR you have killed that crane" He had a look of terror on his face, thinking he had killed the bird. As we got closer the crane made it's way to it's feet, wobbled around for a few steps then flew off! A look of relief came over the face of the young guy.
The crane survived, the kid made double boogie on the hole, it shook him up pretty bad!
The gang I play with have had quite a few laughs about that incident, especially when I imitate the sound the crane made as it lay on the ground:laugh:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Like the rest of the known world, we have flocks of Canada geese that reside most of the year on or near our courses. I've seen them hit more than once, but rarely do they suffer any damage from it. When hit in the body their feathers are so thick that they barely even take notice. I have see a few with broken legs... I suspect that they are ball hits, but I've never actually seen the shot. :dunno: :laugh:


----------



## callawaygolf1 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Funny*

I think the best shot that I ever had was the time me and my friend were playing, weve been playing all day 72 holes. On the 17th hole a 345 par 4 I hit a 255 drive in the middle of the firway and then for my second shot I had 90 yards left so I take the shot the balls in the air it hits the top of the pin rools down it and goes 1 foot from the hole.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I saw a friend hit about a 50 yard flop shot that hit the top of the pin, but his ball bounced in the air and went to the back of the green. You'd have thought he had hit a cart path from the look of the bounce. When we got to the green, we realized how perfectly his shot mush have struck the top of the flagstick because it was basically a screw with a domed head.

Why are you people making me feel so old, reminding me of things that happened so long ago? :dunno:


----------



## Tiger-Whoops (Dec 23, 2006)

well on my local course at the #12 hole we have a bell to let you know when you can tee off i pulled out my driver and heard the bell go i stepped up and hit the shot which didn't rise or fall it went a bit left but when i got down there the group in front were laughing and one came overe to me pointed at the ball 200 yards in front of me and told me that it had hit off the bell this hole is 530 yards and i only had 80 yards left and i still only got par duffed the chip


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I got one I have to post...A friend of mine killed a bird, on a 280yard par 4, from 230 yards out... HAHA!! His ball hooked into a tree, and something fell out. We got up there to discover a dead bird had fallen.


----------

